# Locast integration.



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I read on the tivo website if you have Locast installed and are in a market served--Locast guide info integrates into the tivo stream app guide. I'm not seeing it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I know it was there before. I tried using it and found Locast to be utter crap. Did you add it as a source? It just doesn't show up automatically. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Good thing my annual eye exam is soon. Locusts seem to have passed here, and I was wondering why anyone would want to "integrate" them.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Not sure what the reply above means---um--ok

But yes I added it to my services/source


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I misread Locast as Locust.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Not sure what the reply above means---um--ok
> 
> But yes I added it to my services/source


Yes, i see the channels integrated into my tivo stream 4k guide.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

SugarBowl said:


> Yes, i see the channels integrated into my tivo stream 4k guide.


Hmm. Not sure what I am doing wrong. I have Locast instgalled and checked under my services in tivo stream. I am in Chicago so I am in one of the markets.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

gregftlaud said:


> Hmm. Not sure what I am doing wrong. I have Locast instgalled and checked under my services in tivo stream. I am in Chicago so I am in one of the markets.


Did you disable Sling?


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I've tried it with sling disable and enabled.


----------

